# Socialization and Dog Day Care? HELP?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Today at puppy class the trainer mentioned that I might want to consider a few days a week for a month or two taking Jake (15 weeks) to a doggie daycare so he can learn better skills with other dogs. He doesn't have any aggression towards people or other dogs but she said his skills on how to communicate and play with others would improve greatly by taking him somewhere to be with other dogs, that they teach each other better and faster then we can.

Please folks weigh in on this one, I am not sure how I feel about dropping Jake off for the day to play with other dogs, one would assume that other owners take care of their dogs if they are willing to spend that much money to entertain their dogs, right? And what about if the play gets too rough? 

I have no experience with dog parks and have read mixed reviews on the theory of parks.
Let me add, Jake goes everywhere with me...pet stores, local parks, hiking, free outdoor concerts...and when he does see other dogs of course he is interested in playing...I need help of experienced GSD owners to help guide me here. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In my opinion, I could care less how my dog "plays" with others...as long as they aren't reactive to others its all good. But I do have 3 GSD's for exercising/playtime. Never had a singleton dog.
If he is acting without manners it is then up to me to keep him in line, but daycare would not be in my thoughts(I am too protective). You can teach a dog how to be mannerly without sending them to a daycare. And it sounds to me that is what you are doing with the way you socialize him.
Is there anyone in your class that you could have playdates with? This would be better to do IMO, as you'd have control and be able to read body language first-hand on how Jake reacts.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No, there isn't anyone to have play dates with in class. Only two other dogs in the class, two tiny little pocket dogs. I do know someone that has a 10 month old GSD, what do you think of that? Would they be ok to play around with each other? I am not liking the idea of leaving him somewhere and not watching AT ALL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you know anything about the doggie daycare place? There are some where the dogs are together all day, but not all. I took Dena, Keefer, and Halo to daycare twice a week for a few months as puppies. The place I go to also does overnight boarding, and I wanted them to get used to being there and having it be a fun place for them before the time came to board them for a week when we're on vacation. 

With Dena, who was an only dog up until she was 13 months old (when we got Keef), it was also so that she could be socialized in a new environment, with different dogs. When Keef was a puppy and too young to go, I took Dena instead so he could get used to being home alone, and then when he was older she stayed home and he went to daycare. Having two dogs, I wanted them to not be TOO bonded to each other, and I also thought it was important to socialize them with other dogs without the sibling dog present, particularly away from the familiarity of home.

I did the same thing with Halo, she started going twice a week at 15 weeks old, (the minimum age for daycare) up until she was 7 months old. She was also going to the off leash park with us at 15 weeks, but of course Keefer was there too. In daycare she was on her own, and I thought that was important. 

At Citizen Canine, every dog has their own private room in a heated and air conditioned building. They do several play/potty trips outdoors a day, organized by age, size, and activity level. My dogs were always in the "Active Adolescent" group. Playgroups typically consist of 5 or 6 dogs, accompanied by several staff who supervise and play with the dogs. The staff are all very experienced, several of them are also APDT certified dog trainers, and some are pet CPR certified as well. I felt very comfortable leaving my dogs there all day while I was at work, and they clearly enjoyed going.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know anything about the daycares available here, trainer suggested I pop in the check them out and observe...
I am home with Jake and wont be returning to work until he about a year old...but I still wonder if he is too young. I do realize at some point he will have to get used to going somewhere for boarding etc, but not sure if this is what we need to get his social skills with other dogs honed. That is the issue...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think that is necessary, unless he is going to be playing with other dogs all the time. I've had GSD's all my life as a kid, and Wolfie is my second GSD. I never took Chiefy to doggy daycare, and I boarded him 2 to 3 weeks every summer all of his life. He did fine.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the same, however what age did you board him? How did he do with separation? Like I said earlier I do know someone with a 10 month old GSD that we can see every few weeks....but I am afraid that dog may be too big for Jake....is Wolfie an only??


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I think the same, however what age did you board him? How did he do with separation? Like I said earlier I do know someone with a 10 month old GSD that we can see every few weeks....but I am afraid that dog may be too big for Jake....is Wolfie an only??


Chiefy did great. We started boarding him at 7 months old. We used to ask him every summer if he wanted to go to "summer camp" and he ran for the car all excited. LOL! Yes, Wolfie is an only. He has played with 2 mastiffs that live on our street since we got him. They seem to sense that he's a puppy and they are really gentle with him.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

i think doggy day care is great...Great place for your dog to get used to being around all types of dogs and get used to you not being around every minute of the day......I have used it and have zero aggression problems...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I wouldn't leave my dog in a situation like that. He could develop fears of certain types of dogs or people and you'll have no idea why.
We take Jax to our neighborhood doggie meeting place for an hour or 2 every day and he's very well socialized. My bf and I know which dogs Jax likes, which ones scare him and which ones will attack him for no reason. 
There are about 45 dogs in the "circle", they're all socialized but due to certain dog politics, not all of them get along. We know that like people, not every dog has to like every other dog but that doesn't mean they're not socialized. 
Leaving your dog in a daycare could go either way, it could make the situation better or worse.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Jax's Mom, unless I was there to observe, I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my pup with others to judge the right vibes coming from other dogs. 
Just too protective of my pack...
I would spend time there for several days in a week before feeling comfortable enough to leave my dog there for a few hours, especially if they have many employees/ different dogs coming on different days.
example: If Tues/Thurs work for you, find out which type dogs and employees are on those days. I would want a consistant type environment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i took my dog to puppy classes and
play groups. i also invited people to
our house with their dogs. i made sure
our dog had plenty of company (humans) and
animals.

now you have to train Jake to be
non-reactive. train, train, train and
socialize, socialize and socialize.



jakeandrenee said:


> Please folks weigh in on this one, I am not sure how I feel about dropping Jake off for the day to play with other dogs, one would assume that other owners take care of their dogs if they are willing to spend that much money to entertain their dogs, right? And what about if the play gets too rough?
> 
> I have no experience with dog parks and have read mixed reviews on the theory of parks.
> Let me add, Jake goes everywhere with me...pet stores, local parks, hiking, free outdoor concerts...and when he does see other dogs of course he is interested in playing...I need help of experienced GSD owners to help guide me here. Thanks!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

BUMP.....more opinions on this and dog parks as an option. PLEASE...


----------



## emCee (May 23, 2010)

I personally have to bring my dogs to a doggy day care about once or twice a week just because of my work schedule and how long they would have to be in the crate. There is a place in wallingford, CT called Crate Escape which even allows you to check up on your dogs via webcam while at work. If i didn't have to go to NYC during the week i would still probably take them there just for the socialization they get.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I found a woman that runs a wonderful kennel and does private classes! She's 40 minutes away but her credentials are great. She LOVES working with GSDs! She will take Jake and work with him with one of her trained dogs...evaluate and we go from there. I am not interested at this age to just drop him off and he can't just go to the dog park so prayers answered! I will update soon, I hope we get an appointment with in the week! Thank you for all the advise! I think Jake will LOVE it! I love the idea he will learn to play with another trained GSD as well as others.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, Jake got to play with 3 GSD dogs ranging in age from 7 to 9 years old yesterday and he played with a lab pup his age. He had a blast and I have never seen him so EXHAUSTED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Well, Jake got to play with 3 GSD dogs ranging in age from 7 to 9 years old yesterday and he played with a lab pup his age. He had a blast and I have never seen him so EXHAUSTED!!!!!!!!


So glad he had fun!! Did you notice him nipping you less for a good while?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL! He is still so tired he can't nip anything! Going back next week for more!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

The lady that has private classes, how do I contact her? Oh, and where did Jake end up for puppy class? I've been so busy lately, haven't even checked in here!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I wouldn't. The pup's main focus should be you and bonded with you not other dogs. Maybe have a play date with 1 or two dog owners that have well behaved puppers from the class. Josie has 3 playdates from training class, we meet up weekly just so they can play. Although it's been awhile since she played with the dogs. I really don't care for Josie to become "friends" with every dog out there. All i care about her is not being reactive and to be able to tolerate other dogs around.

She has some dogs she can play with in my family and hubby's family, 

So yes i think dropping your dog off at daycare wouldn't be a good idea. My trainer suggested the same thing when Josie was a pup, never followed through with it


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Josiebear said:


> I wouldn't. The pup's main focus should be you and bonded with you not other dogs. Maybe have a play date with 1 or two dog owners that have well behaved puppers from the class. Josie has 3 playdates from training class, we meet up weekly just so they can play. Although it's been awhile since she played with the dogs. I really don't care for Josie to become "friends" with every dog out there. All i care about her is not being reactive and to be able to tolerate other dogs around.
> 
> She has some dogs she can play with in my family and hubby's family,
> 
> So yes i think dropping your dog off at daycare wouldn't be a good idea. My trainer suggested the same thing when Josie was a pup, never followed through with it


Glad you do take your dog to at least play with a select few. Personally. I've never had a problem with my dogs bonding completely and absolutely with me, regardless of how many other dogs they played with. To each their own.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Renee
I am looking forward to Jake and Zoey's play date on Friday.Hope it does not rain.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Me too!!!! Let them wear themselves out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I took my dog to doggy daycare and wish I still could, but we moved away.

Loved it. 

Great way to tire out a dog as well!


----------

